# What's your thought......



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I'm looking to set up a 15g tomorrow night, n recently just invested in a Fluval U2 under water filter. I have never used one and am wondering if this was a good buy or not???? Please share with me if you have used this type of filter your experience. Curious as to whether I should bring it back and get a different one.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used the older 2+ and they're fine for what they do. They're actually quieter than HOB's if you don't use the venturi feature, but the one thing I didn't like is that it takes up too much space in a smaller tank. I'm actually thinking of using one to polish the water in my 100 gallon tank, as in that kind of setup, the filter wouldn't be too noticeable. So if you don't mind losing the space, they're fine for what they do.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thank you I never thought about the space I would be losing....hmmmm something to think about.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I have four fluval 3s in the tanks in my bedroom...12 or 21 gallon tanks...they make no noise, are easy to clean....good luck..


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

thanx I hear good things about this filter which is great. Hmmmm, I will hold onto this filter for a future tank. I'm going to use a rena xp2 cannister for the 15 gallon.


----------

